# rabbits



## judydog (7 January 2020)

hi to every body im  new to h/h   .   i live in leeds yorkshire. i am 61  .   i have hunted rabbits since age 14.   if any of you need help  to control rabbits / rats. i will help you for free. no charge.  i youse. precharged air rifle.  ferrets. nets.    will  drive 40/50 miles ?     from  leeds.  email  i will get back to you . thanks for your time david.


----------

